# FM3 Visa processing Time for Indian Citizen



## akash.ranglani (Jun 16, 2016)

Hi,

I got job in mexico, Company is processing my visa from mexico,Its almost 2 months I didn't get the approval yet.They are saying it takes 2-3 months normally.I want to know how much time whole process takes to get the approval from INM?


----------

